# Co2 issue?



## [email protected] (Sep 13, 2018)

Hi. I am having trouble with algae and I was thinking it could be a co2 deficiency in my tank. Could the problem be an airstone that removes co2 from the tank and puts in oxygen? If this is true, should i just use the air stone at night and leave it off when the tanks lights are on? any advice would be great thanks.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Welcome to APC! Tell us more about your aquarium set-up. What size tank, what lighting, what do you dose for nutrients, etc.? And, a picture of your tank would help a lot.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 13, 2018)

hoppycalif said:


> Welcome to APC! Tell us more about your aquarium set-up. What size tank, what lighting, what do you dose for nutrients, etc.? And, a picture of your tank would help a lot.


I have a 20 gallon with a moderate amount of plants. The light is a 9.6W strip led hood from the topfin aquarium kit. Lights are on 8 hours a day. pH is about 8. WC 30% weekly. Dose easy green weekly. Easy Carbon once every other day. Stocked with 7 neon tetras, 6 rummy nose, 4 harlequin rasboras, nerites, and amanos.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Airstones are of very little use in a planted aquarium. They do help keep the water circulating in the tank, but that is all. And, they do cause dissolved CO2 in the water to escape to the atmosphere. It looks like you have a filter, so the flow from the filter should give you all of the water circulation you need.

That looks like a tall tank, probably 16 inches high. So, you may not have enough light. I can't find any good information about that light, other than that it has 12 LEDs. I suspect it is too little light for a planted tank.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 13, 2018)

hoppycalif said:


> Airstones are of very little use in a planted aquarium. They do help keep the water circulating in the tank, but that is all. And, they do cause dissolved CO2 in the water to escape to the atmosphere. It looks like you have a filter, so the flow from the filter should give you all of the water circulation you need.
> 
> That looks like a tall tank, probably 16 inches high. So, you may not have enough light. I can't find any good information about that light, other than that it has 12 LEDs. I suspect it is too little light for a planted tank.


Yea I asked some other people and they also said it may be low light. I just ordered the 20 inch finnex stingray led light. Thanks for all the help.


----------

